# Applying fertilizer and additional SOP



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

My recent soil test results indicate a "shortage" of P (and K).

I've got a bag of SOP (0-0-50) and was wondering if I could mix it with the fertilizer I intend to apply INSTEAD of spraying it on.

My last years soil test report indicated a lack of P. I purchased SOP that I applied by mixing it with water (don't recall the ratio but the SOP stayed in suspension) and spraying the solution on my 11k sqft of yard.....a lot of work with my pump up sprayer...... thus my question of mixing the SOP with my dry fertilizer and applying the mix with my spreader.

Thanks


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Unless the particle size is consistent with whatever you're looking to blend it with, you will have uneven results as it will segregate in the hopper. If particle size is consistent and you blend it thoroughly, it should be no problem. If it is SOP fines specifically for spraying, you'll have a hard time spreading it with any consistency regardless.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Just spread it on its own. Don't mix, don't spray.


----------

